

There and Back again (commuting sucks) - maximilian
http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2007/04/16/070416fa_fact_paumgarten?currentPage=7

======
zach
_"People who are normally circumspect may, when describing their commutes, be
unexpectedly candid in divulging the intimate details of their lives. They
have it all worked out, down to the number of minutes it takes them to shave
or get stuck at a particular light. But commuting is like sex or sleep:
everyone lies. It is said that doctors, when they ask you how much you drink,
will take the answer and double it. When a commuter says, 'It’s an hour, door-
to-door,' tack on twenty minutes."_

Quite reminiscent of "Two-Fisted Tales of Commuting":
<http://archive.salon.com/comics/boll/1998/06/src/04boll.gif>

------
run4yourlives
It might be better if you linked to the first page, not the last. :)

~~~
maximilian
oops! can someone fix that for me?

The correct link:
[http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2007/04/16/070416fa_fact_...](http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2007/04/16/070416fa_fact_paumgarten)

------
timcederman
I've never lived more than 10 minutes from work. Love it.

